# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  اذا جائني جائع من مصر قطعت يدك؟

## احمد ابو انس

_سأل عمر بن الخطاب - رضى الله عنه- عمرا بن العاص - رضى الله عنه- عندما ولاه مصر: اِذا جاء سارق ماذا تفعل به فقال عمرو بن العاص: أقطع يده فقال له عمر بن الخطاب وأنا إن جائنيجائع من مصر قطعت يدك.

ما صحة هذا الأثر؟ 

_

----------


## محمود الجيزي

لا أصل له، وليس يروى في شيئ من كتب العلم، لا بسند ولا بغير سند.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*جزاك الله خيرا ياشيخ محمود الجيزي*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

يرفع للفائدة .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بيان كذب أثر (ان جائني جائع من مصر قطعت يدك) على عمر بن الخطاب



الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه

أما بعد :


فينشر أحمد القشيري هذا الأثر المكذوب



سال عمر بن الخطاب عمرو بن العاص عندما ولاه مصرا: اذا جاء سارق ماذا تفعل به فقال عمرو بن العاص: اقطع يده فقال له عمر بن الخطاب وانا ان جائني جائع من مصر قطعت يدك.


وهذا أثر مكذوب لا أصل له عن عمر بن الخطاب وعمرو بن العاص بل متنه منكر إذ لا يجوز قطع يد مسلم لمجرد تفريطه في حقوق المسلمين الذين يرعاهم


هذا وصل اللهم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

http://alkulify.blogspot.com/2014/03..._6429.html?m=1

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=331673

----------


## ميسرة أحمد عبد الله

*#رواية_لا_تصح (اقطع يده وعمر يقطع يدك)
https://www.facebook.com/IncorrectAh...10336195791450
===========
**#رواية_لا_تصح (اقطع يده وعمر يقطع يدك)
**الرواية الباطلة غير الثابتة:*
*1- سأل عمر بن الخطاب عمرو بن العاص عندما ولاه مصرا: اذا جاء سارق ماذا تفعل به فقال عمرو بن العاص: اقطع يده فقال له عمر بن الخطاب وانا ان جائني جائع من مصر قطعت يدك.*

*2- وقف أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه، يودع أحد نوابه على بعض أقاليم الدولة فقال له: "ماذا تفعل إذا جاءك سارق؟ " قال النائب: "أقطع يده". قال عمر: "وإذن فإن جاءني منهم جائع أو عاطل فسوف يقطع عمر يدك، إن الله استخلفنا على عباده لنسد جوعهم، ونستر عورتهم، ونوفر لهم حرفتهم، فإذا أعطيناهم هذه النعم تقاضيناهم شكرها. يا هذا، إن الله خلق الأيدي لتعمل، فإذا لم تجد في الطاعة عملاً، التمست في المعصية أعمالاً، فأشغلها بالطاعة قبل أن تشغلك بالمعصية".*
*======================*
*هذه رواية، لا تثبت بكلا الصيغتين.*

*1- لا أصل لها ولا سند.*

*2- متنها منكر:*
*أ- السارق حكمه قطع يده حداً، وهذا ما تم تجاهله في تلك الرواية المزعومة تماماً، وهو ما لا يمكن أن يفوت الفاروق عمر أمير المؤمنين رضي الله عنه أو أنه يعاقب من قال أنه سينفذ شرع الله.*

*ب- لم يُفَصِّلَ سيدنا عمر -بحسب الرواية المكذوبة- في أمر السارق وتفصيل سرقته، وعليه فالرد كان مختصراً أيضاً، مجرد الحكم (حكم السارق؟ قطع يده)؛ ولو قال عمر رضي الله عنه مسألة معينة، لكان وجب أن يكون الرد مفصلاً، لو سرق مقدار كذا يتم الحد ولو كان الأمر كذا وكذا ... إلخ، وعليه فتهديد عمر رضي الله عنه هنا لم يكن في محله، وهو ما لا يمكن أن يصدر من الفاروق رضي الله عنه.*

*ت- القول (إن جاءني جائع أو عاطل أقطع يدك)، حكم ظالم وتعسف فإنه لم يثبت حكم قطع اليد فيمن فرط في حق من هو مسئول عنهم أو هضم حقهم؛ وحاشَ لله أن يخالف شرع الله سيدنا عمر رضي الله عنه وهو من وافقه القرآن مراراً أن يحكم بغير ما أنزل الله.*

*3- الرواية مصنوعة كما يتضح تتجاهل حكم حد قطع يد السارق، وكأن سيدنا عمر أصلاً يرفضه.*

*4- قال الشيخ محمود الجيزي من منتدى مجلس الألوكة العلمي: هذا لا أصل له، وليس يروى في شيء من كتب العلم، لا بسند ولا بغير سند.*

*5- قال الشيخ عبدالله بن فهد الخليفي:*
*ينشر أحمد القشيري هذا الأثر المكذوب، سأل عمر بن ..... -الصيغة رقم (1)-.*

*وهذا أثر مكذوب لا أصل له عن عمر بن الخطاب وعمرو بن العاص بل متنه منكر إذ لا يجوز قطع يد مسلم لمجرد تفريطه في حقوق المسلمين الذين يرعاهم. ا.هـ*

*والله أعلى وأعلم*
*ميسرة أحمد عبدالله*
*===================*
*للمراسلة الفورية : للتحقق من الأحاديث والرسائل التي تصلك على جوالك أو تقابلك على النت؛ أو لاستفسار شرعي أو طلب بحث عن فتوى أو مساعدة في مشكلة اجتماعية أو أسرية أرسل على التليجرام:*
*رقم: 00201007208490 أو اسم المستخدم: @AlOmma_Tv*

** بيان المكذوب من الأحاديث المنتشرة:*
*- صفحة: الأحاديث غير الصحيحة المنتشرة - جبهة دفاع قناة الأمة الفضائية الأحاديث والرسائل غير الصحيحة المنتشرة - جبهة دفاع قناة الأمة الفضائية*

*- القناة على التيلجرام: telegram.me/IncorrectAhadithDiffused*
*====================*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://www.asaneed.com/index.php?op...210&Itemid=478

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------

